# Cube Reaction Hybrid vs Stereo Hybrid and a few questions



## Agent009 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey guys! I'm looking to join the emtb family and have decided on a Cube ebike, mainly because of the availability in my area and the fact that they look pretty good bang for buck.

I have narrowed it down to 4 ebikes (2 of which are Stereo Hybrids (Full Suspension) and 2 of which are Reaction Hybrids (Hardtail)). The four I am referring to are:

1. Cube Reaction Hybrid SLT 750 29








Cube Reaction Hybrid SLT 750 29 violetwhite´n´black


Expand your horizons - a big-capacity battery, Shimano XT 1x12 gears and hydraulic discs, Fox 34 AWL fork make it simple.



www.cube.eu





2. Cube Reaction Hybrid SL 750 Allroad 29








Cube Reaction Hybrid SL 750 Allroad 29 black´n´metal


Fully equipped for any adventure with high-capacity battery, Fox 34 AWL and Shimano 1x12 with Bosch power.



www.cube.eu





3. Cube Stereo Hybrid 120 SLT 750 29








Cube Stereo Hybrid 120 SLT 750 29 prizmblack´n´black


Zero compromise - 750Wh battery, fourth-generation Bosch power, Fox suspension and Shimano XT components



www.cube.eu





4. Cube Stereo Hybrid 120 SL 750 Allroad 29








Cube Stereo Hybrid 120 SL Allroad 750 29 black´n´metal


Fully equipped for life's big adventure, with large-capacity 750Wh battery, Fox 34 AWL fork, Newmen wheels and XT 1x12



www.cube.eu





Struggling to make up my mind and with the current situation, test rides are not possible. I have a lot of questions but I'll try and stick to my main three:

Q1. I ride 70% asphalt/pathways and 30% fire trail roads, rail tracks and gravel. I don't do any jumps or downhill or anything like that and have no desire to. I've done as much research as I can and a lot of people have said once you go Full Suspension it's a totally different ball game and hard to go back to Hardtail. Just after some honest feedback on why the Stereo Hybrids listed above may suit me better than the Reaction. Of course, if you think the Reaction bikes will be better for me, please let me know. I've always wanted to try a FS bike but all four of these look great.

Q2. I've included two Allroads in my list above (one Reaction Hybrid and one Stereo). They are a little heavier but also have 160kg weight capacity including bike (as opposed to 135kg). What's the thoughts on these? I really like the look of these and think they will suit me but do do you think there's a reason why the other options (1 and 3) are better than the Allroad?

Q3. And lastly, from the four listed above, is there any particular one that stands out for some reason? Or basically I can't really go wrong with whatever I choose? Thanks so much! Sorry for the long post!!

Cheers and look forward to your responses.


----------

